# Oshay bank restoration - volunteers?



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been working on this idea for a while but I didn't want to post until I got the green light - and today, I did!

As the Oshay regulars know, there's a lot of bank erosion. The Division of Water, Department of Watershed Management controls the lands around the drinkng-water reservoirs. I approached them about some kind of bank restoration project - but if you put it that way, it involves engineering firms and earth moving and tens of thousands of dollars.

So I kept asking about something smaller and simpler. It turns out there are a few methods for planting willows, including ***** willow or maybe red dogwood, from cuttings - scroll down to the stakes section:

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/Documents/49.pdf

If we can pull this off, it should help reduce the erosion, and shade the bank, especially from the afternoon/evening sun.

So is anyone interested in participating in something like this? The work has to be done during the dormant season running November - March, so we still have time to try a pilot project this spring. i have not yet set a time and I'm waiting for maps from the city to determine locations.

My city contact also said they have some areas around Griggs in mind, as well.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I've been working on this idea for a while but I didn't want to post until I got the green light - and today, I did!
> 
> As the Oshay regulars know, there's a lot of bank erosion. The Division of Water, Department of Watershed Management controls the lands around the drinkng-water reservoirs. I approached them about some kind of bank restoration project - but if you put it that way, it involves engineering firms and earth moving and tens of thousands of dollars.
> 
> ...




Count me in if the date and time works out for me....


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Count me in send me a pm when you have the dates and info. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

614-bass said:


> Count me in send me a pm when you have the dates and info.


Same here, please.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like to get involved in this project send me a PM with the time and date.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Im game...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump for an update:

Today I ordered 60 ***** willow "stakes" ($1 ea) from Ernst Conservation Seeds in PA. The shipping instructions are to ship on March 12 for planting on March 17, Saturday. So we're on!

My contact from the Watershed Maintenance is going to send me maps.

These will be 3-foot bare sticks about the diameter of a finger, that need to be planted about 2 feet deep. I need a "dibble" planting tool and I'm hoping to find someone who can fabricate one out of rebar.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Keep us updated with an exact date. With a bunch down there it wouldn't take long to plant that many.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

MDBuckeye said:


> Keep us updated with an exact date. With a bunch down there it wouldn't take long to plant that many.


Thanks! This is the first time I've tried anything like this, so I don't know if I should have ordered 20 stakes, or 120. Whatever happens, I can file it under Live & Learn.

I think it's great that there's so much interest on this board. I might take this to The Lounge and ask if anything like this is happening anywhere else in Ohio.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Bump for an update:
> 
> Today I ordered 60 ***** willow "stakes" ($1 ea) from Ernst Conservation Seeds in PA. The shipping instructions are to ship on March 12 for planting on March 17, Saturday. So we're on!
> 
> ...


im in for the 12th


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

i meant the 17th!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What time on the 17th? Good work FOSR.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good stuff. If I am in town on the 17th, I will be there.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

This sounds good I am in. About a planting tool, Cut and weld just bring rebar 10 mi Tops.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

bruce said:


> This sounds good I am in. About a planting tool, Cut and weld just bring rebar 10 mi Tops.


Cool, I bought the rebar this morning.

I tipped Tom Dodge, photographer for the Dispatch.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FOSR said:


> Thanks! This is the first time I've tried anything like this, so I don't know if I should have ordered 20 stakes, or 120. Whatever happens, I can file it under Live & Learn.
> 
> I think it's great that there's so much interest on this board. I might take this to The Lounge and ask if anything like this is happening anywhere else in Ohio.


Well kinda sorta there is over at CJ Brown near Springfield. Our cover project geared towards helping the fish that call CJ their home getting even more things they can use to ambush, guard their young, little fry condos, etc,etc,etc. Goal is to provide long lasting pieces of cover for all species swimming in CJ. We're trying to help out the underwater portion of the lake. I applaud you FOSR for getting this together so that Oshay can benefit from anglers wanting to help improve their fishing grounds. Hope you get a good turn out and who knows maybe this'll turn into more future projects.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Well kinda sorta there is over at CJ Brown near Springfield. Our cover project geared towards helping the fish that call CJ their home getting even more things they can use to ambush, guard their young, little fry condos, etc,etc,etc. Goal is to provide long lasting pieces of cover for all species swimming in CJ. We're trying to help out the underwater portion of the lake. I applaud you FOSR for getting this together so that Oshay can benefit from anglers wanting to help improve their fishing grounds. Hope you get a good turn out and who knows maybe this'll turn into more future projects.


Cool! Who is the 'we' you refer to? I should ask around and see if other watershed groups are working with fishermen.

What did you plant? Any lessons learned, or advice?

Yes, I hope to have this become a recurring event. I've found a lot of interest just within OGF. I could see working with scout troops, or church or school groups, where they can go back later and say, We planted this area.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

See you on the 17th i think i can use this for some community service hours for my high school civics class.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FOSR said:


> Cool! Who is the 'we' you refer to? I should ask around and see if other watershed groups are working with fishermen.
> 
> What did you plant? Any lessons learned, or advice?
> 
> Yes, I hope to have this become a recurring event. I've found a lot of interest just within OGF. I could see working with scout troops, or church or school groups, where they can go back later and say, We planted this area.


The we would be refering to the group of people that's doing this CJ Cover Project. This is my first time to be doing it so I wouldn't be able to offer any advise. The ODNR, COE, and the park manager all had to be on board for the project to be able to be done. See the project I'm helping with is sinking various types of cover in the water to help give them something. All the natural stuff is broken down and gone so this project and all the ones in the recent past has been done to make the fish in CJs water have more places to eat,live,spawn,hide. There's been trees and brush piles sunk in the recent past, this time we're using alot of PVC pipes in conjuction with wood. Nothing that could rust is allowed or no tires either. Our project and the one you want to do is complete opposites but both are great because they're happening because some people want to give back. Good Luck!!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep, getting permission is like picking a lock where you have to line everything up just right. It can be frustrating because it seems like they're trying to shoot you down at every turn, but I'm guessing it comes from them having seen many failed attempts.

There is a limited list of approved native plants. There is a limted time window for planting. There is a limited area where you can plant. There are limits on what the volunteers can do, such as no power tools allowed. You need a permit to do pretty much anything to a park. And, this is park land but its care falls under the Watershed Maintenance sectionof the Division of Water because it's a drinking-water source (same with Griggs and Hoover). ODNR hadn't come into the picture until you mentioned them.

Someone here tried to install fish structure in Griggs and AFAIK he never did get permission, even after he made the structures. I have pics of Oshay during very low water and you can see how the waves have sorted the stones into lines. I've thought about simply gathering some of them into little rockpiles for structure.

edited to add: I read through the CJ thread, there's some interesting stuff.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FOSR said:


> Cool, I bought the rebar this morning.
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,,, GOOD WORK
> ...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the offer! How long are the 1/2" pieces? I got 48 inches for $9 so if there's enough to make several tools it could be worth the gas to drive up there.

But first, to build just one, and then try it out. This is going to be a butch-looking tool.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

All right, thanks to Bruce I have two planting tools made of rebar.

I think I'd better paint them white or orange, as their current color would hide them well in dry grass.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FOSR said:


> Yep, getting permission is like picking a lock where you have to line everything up just right. It can be frustrating because it seems like they're trying to shoot you down at every turn, but I'm guessing it comes from them having seen many failed attempts.
> 
> There is a limited list of approved native plants. There is a limted time window for planting. There is a limited area where you can plant. There are limits on what the volunteers can do, such as no power tools allowed. You need a permit to do pretty much anything to a park. And, this is park land but its care falls under the Watershed Maintenance sectionof the Division of Water because it's a drinking-water source (same with Griggs and Hoover). ODNR hadn't come into the picture until you mentioned them.
> 
> ...


Gotta have permission to do anything nowadays it seems. There's always limitations for these types of projects but atleast something is able to be done. CJ projects won't happen for the foreseeable future so the one we're doing has to be for the long term. I hope that your project brings about the same kind of benefit of it being something for the longterm. If the state is broke and can't do the things that should be done then I say move over for the citizens willing to donate their time and money. Doesn't cost the state anything and it only helps even more.

Glad you thought there was some interesting stuff in the CJ thread.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FOSR said:


> Thanks for the offer! How long are the 1/2" pieces? I got 48 inches for $9 so if there's enough to make several tools it could be worth the gas to drive up there.
> 
> But first, to build just one, and then try it out. This is going to be a butch-looking tool.


OM! 
WOW! How MANY 4' pieces for $9 ????
for the price that you paid,,, I'll make them 'Made-to-order', as long as you need 'em! Rebar & OR PIPE.
I'll even weld a "T" handle on them, if you like. 
You tell me what you need, lenght-wise,,, I'll make 'em up,,, You pick 'em up!
JUST MAKE SURE SOMEONE PICKS 'EM UP!  (rainy-Day-Work!)
PM your phone number, and I'll pass back mine w email#.

I planted BOXES of bulbs,,, water lilies, water/ Duck potatoes, wild rice, etc.etc. at my sportsman club. I Used my sportspal canoe to transport the boxes of bulbs, seeds & those rods & tools around shore. I just walked around shore with waders. Easy!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Doboy said:


> OM!
> WOW! How MANY 4' pieces for $9 ????
> for the price that you paid,,, I'll make them 'Made-to-order', as long as you need 'em! Rebar & OR PIPE.
> I'll even weld a "T" handle on them, if you like.
> ...


*G* just one piece for $9, lesson learned.

I can ask the members of the Central Ohio Watershed Council if any of them would want to have some of these made for their groups. For the moment, we'll use these two and see how they work - maybe we'll want something smaller, or larger.

This is the second example of us fabricating tools - I have also made snatch straps from seat belt webbing; we use them to drag bundles of cut honeysuckle.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Did you recive maps yet? What time next saturday and what location.


----------



## tyraindreams (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm new to this forum but I grew up in Ostrander so I'd love to do my part to help out with this if you need any more hands...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

My city contact has been out of the office until today, so I sent a reminder for the maps.

I'll set a start time of 9:00. I need to put that on the calendar.

A side note - I told my Dublin contact about this (the city horticulturalist), and I asked if Dublin was interested in doing something like this. Let's see what she says.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I got the maps, which turned out to be satellite pics with mark-ups. I saved the file but it didn't display correctly, so I resorted to taking screen shots.

She marked the high-priority areas in red, and second-priority in yellow. All of the sites are on the east side, marked by letter.

I told her we'll start in J, and go to K and H - or however much we can do with 60 stakes. Wherever we leave off, I intend to pick up again around November.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump - Bruce, the tool works well, yesterday I tried it out by planting forsythia cuttings on a friend's property. It penetrates the ground just fine unless you hit a rock, in which case just try another spot a few inches away. I can feel it flex a little bit, so we'll need to be careful.

Thanks again for making the tools!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Cool see you saturday at???????? Mabe location meet at dam parking lot? at 9am? Bruce:T:T:T


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

bruce said:


> Cool see you saturday at???????? Mabe location meet at dam parking lot? at 9am? Bruce:T:T:T


Area J, 9:00! (edited to add, look for an old white Outback with the hatch open)

That test went so fast that I'm beginning to wonder if we will need more than maybe two hours, or less, to plant 60 stakes.

Oh, and after handling one of those tools a bit, I thought, these could make decent campfire pokers...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

FOSR said:


> Area J, 9:00! (edited to add, look for an old white Outback with the hatch open)
> 
> That test went so fast that I'm beginning to wonder if we will need more than maybe two hours, or less, to plant 60 stakes.
> 
> Oh, and after handling one of those tools a bit, I thought, these could make decent campfire pokers...


O my then what to do FISH!!!!! bruce


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Are you in the need of more volunteers?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Are you in the need of more volunteers?


It looks like there are about half a dozen people so far.

Come on out! If nothing else you can help 'vote' on exactly where to plant within the selected areas. The placement is up to us.

BTW I know these are popular fishing spots, so I do not intend to block them out with plantings. Fortunately we're planting on the steep dirt bank, not on the level ground where people hang out. I want to leave the existing paths clear.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The stakes arrived yesterday, two bundles of 30 each. Some are bigger than others, some are straighter than others. I picked out the most crooked one and planted it in my own garden with the tool, and it went in OK, but I think I'll bring a spade along just in case. As time goes by I'll watch this one to have some idea of what the ones at the reservoir are doing.

Now I'm a stakeholder!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Huh, the attachment didn't go through the first time.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump for an update, but I put it on The Lounge to put it out to a statewide audience:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=195934

Thanks, guys!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

A follow-up - this morning I met Elayna Grody at the site, and we moved almost all of the stakes. It turns out that they should be at the bottom of the bank instead of the top, so they can be wetter. And, they're definitely out of reach of the mowers. Once again, it only took an hour. The stakes weren't rooted yet so it was easy to move them.

Oh, and they passed their first Drunk Test, a nearby picnic table had a bunch of beer cans on it but none of the stakes had been disturbed.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Did they have any type of growth on them ?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

No growth on them yet. But she did give us credit for planting them right-side-up, which I guess isn't always the case.

Funny thing, she hasn't been on the water much. I was telling her about putting in on the lake and paddling above lake level and up into Klondike, but she's never done it.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Good news, I took a quick look today and at least 1/3 have sprouted green so far. I'll look again in a week or two.


----------

